# Powdered graphite still the best to lube the auger?



## krooser (Jan 11, 2012)

The auger on my St Croix Pepin started making a low moaning/squealing sound last nite.

At first I thought my ex-girlfriend was back in town but after ruling THAT out I discovered it was the stove. I have a small bottle of MOPAR speedo cable lube leftover from the 50's... it's graphite. Don't have a lot... maybe 3 oz's.... just wondering if that will be enough?


----------



## superchips (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had great success after scraping off all the carbon just spraying a good amount of pledge and leaving it. It becomes real slick after mixing with fine sawdust, 
You can also raise the heat on it to get rid of the carbon.
Good luck


----------



## krooser (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think it's carbon deposits although it could be.

The St Croix auger ends about 8" above the fire pot and is pretty much out of the way of the burning pellets. I know the Harman's auger is right next to the flame. I still think graphite should help quiet it down.. this is the first time the auger has done any protesting... must have joined the Occupy A Pellet Stove bunch!


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jan 11, 2012)

Graphite power helps mine quite right down. Don't need much, tablespoon or so.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 11, 2012)

krooser,

I know I'll take some heat for this but in my old EF-2 when the auger would start to squeak I did the following.
Add in some vegetable oil.

Run the hopper to almost empty.

Take a coffee cup and fill it 3/4 full with pellets.  
Pour in some vegetable oil and mix it in the cup so that all pellets are coated.

Dump the cup into the hopper near the auger.

Fill the hopper with a fresh bag of pellets like normal.

As the coated pellets move into the auger it will leech oil into the nooks an crannies of the auger bushing.
On my EF-2 it quieted it right down.
Further pellets clean the tube and auger.
I saw no adverse effects.

I would repeat this whenever it started to squeak.  About once a month.

Your mileage may vary.
Good Luck,
---Nailer---


----------



## krooser (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks folks... all good suggestions really.... I was thinking of lubing every pellet individually as it would keep my wife busy.


----------



## krooser (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I tried the veggie oil deal... it's quieter but still not silent.

Couldn't find the graphite in the shop today... might have to send the bride out to True Value in the AM... I'm not up for travel just yet as I've been battling a little pneumonia since last Friday.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Jan 12, 2012)

Krooser,

Sorry the veggie oil didn't work for you.

Perhaps it is time to pull the auger out and replace the bushing(s).

You should be able to find  replacements at any bearing shop.

Or on-line at a place like McMaster-Carr 
McMaster-Carr
http://www.mcmaster.com/#wear-bushings/=frvipx

Pull out your old ones and measure them up.

Not a hard job.

---Nailer---


----------



## imacman (Jan 12, 2012)

Krooser, have you changed brands of pellets right before the noise started?  I have certain brands that make the auger squeal, but as soon as I change to another brand, the noise goes away without doing anything else to the stove.

Other than that, I guess checking for carbon build-up on auger tube, or possibly fines build-up in auger flight.


----------



## krooser (Jan 13, 2012)

Update....

After posting that the veggie oil didn't work the auger went silent!

Tonite I just doused the auger with an ounce or so of graphite after I ran the stove out of fuel to clean it.

And, yes, I switched to a different batch of Western Elite's from my dealer. These pellets are darker in color than any I have seen before from the brand... and there are more fines in the bag than ever. Maybe they didn't screen 'em after they arrived on the train before they bagged 'em? Anyway they burn fine but I never had an auger noise before...


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Krooser! Hope your feeling better soon! Take care!


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jan 13, 2012)

Wi Thundercat said:
			
		

> Hey Krooser! Hope your feeling better soon! Take care!



X2! I had pneumonia back in October and it kicked my BUTT! I had a fever over 100* for 5 days. I finally ended up in the ER to get IV antibiotics.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll have to try to veg. Oil trick then! Thanks nailer. Sorry to hear about your ailment Krooser.  I had to force my wife to go into the ER a few years ago because of pneumonia. She was almost  halucinating with a fever and didn't want to go, she's tough. Doctor said, another day and it could have been a really bad emergency. Get well soon!


----------



## krooser (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes guys... I'm a little better and hould be able to get back on the road on Monday.

I caought pneumonia after some surgery I had done back in '85... lost 35 lbs in three weeks Looked darn near as good as imacman... but we all know HIS pics are photoshopped!
BTW... my stove is now almost silent (at least the auger) after a cleaning and that graphite... thanks to all.


----------



## imacman (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to hear your feeling a bit better Krooser.

As for my photoshopped pics, I thought that was a secret between friends??   ;-)


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello Krooser

I just had a similar problem with the Auger Bushing.

This is what I found at the auto parts store to be the very best lube for lasting a long time!!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/88287/


----------



## krooser (Jan 13, 2012)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello Krooser
> 
> I just had a similar problem with the Auger Bushing.
> 
> ...



looks like a good product... I'll have to look for some.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 13, 2012)

krooser said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is great for augers and motors. We started having a real noisey problem with the bathroom vent fan. It is a squirel cage fan. I tried WD-40 - Worked but did not last, Lithium Greese - goopy and did not work. Then I tried this Cerflon stuff! Well that was almost 2 months ago and not a peep out of it!! This stuff rates high in my book after that episode


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the oil will have an adverse effect on the system?
 Like increased deposits on stove walls and exhaust passages.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 13, 2012)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> Graphite power helps mine quite right down. Don't need much, tablespoon or so.


Where exactly would the graphite be applied?


----------



## krooser (Jan 14, 2012)

imacman said:
			
		

> Glad to hear your feeling a bit better Krooser.
> 
> As for my photoshopped pics, I thought that was a secret between friends??   ;-)



I'm not admitting to you sending me any "secret" photos of yourself....


----------



## krooser (Jan 14, 2012)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> GrahamInVa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just sprinkle it on the auger as the pellet hopper gets emptied... I also put some on the hopper walls...many folks here have used that to keep the pellets sliding into the hopper and not sticking to the sides. I thought I'd give it  try, too.


----------



## VCBurner (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Krooser, I'll give that a shot!


----------

